# Link Asset services



## !RAY (20 May 2020)

Hi
My morgage was with AIB arrears of about 3,000. I have my private house and an apartment I rent out. Anyway Aib sold my mortgage to Everlast and cancelled my Aib account. I have not been able to pay my mortgage for the last 5 months ,the money is in my account. I rang Link and they said they will set up an account and I can pay everything up to date.
I have just received a letter that the above account and the property that is held as security "CPC" no longer applies to my account. 
What does this mean?

Thanks for you help in advance


----------



## WizardDr (26 May 2020)

Are you sure it is not CCMA?  Code of Conduct of Mortgage Arrears - which they can set aside. CPC is Consumer Protection Code which they cannot set aside.

You phone immediately - be very civil - and say you understand they record calls - and that you made one (or more) on XX/XX. Tell them what you said particularly that you offered to pay and that all this is on record of call- and say you want this investigated immediately - and ask for name and send a registered letter immediately outlining the facts and that you want this resolved immediately.

Contact - Irish Mortgage Holders Organisation for impartial and free advice.


----------



## !RAY (27 May 2020)

WizardDr said:


> Are you sure it is not CCMA?  Code of Conduct of Mortgage Arrears - which they can set aside. CPC is Consumer Protection Code which they cannot set aside.
> 
> You phone immediately - be very civil - and say you understand they record calls - and that you made one (or more) on XX/XX. Tell them what you said particularly that you offered to pay and that all this is on record of call- and say you want this investigated immediately - and ask for name and send a registered letter immediately outlining the facts and that you want this resolved immediately.
> 
> Contact - Irish Mortgage Holders Organisation for impartial and free advice.


Thanks I'll give them a ring.


----------

